# Schotter auf einem Weg erstellen



## therminator (1. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich möchte für ein Projekt folgendes Bild bearbeiten:

http://www.pdkairport.org/images/PDK Park/August 2004/Sidewalk & mag tree.jpg

Und zwar soll dabei nur die geschlängelte Form des Weges beibehalten werden. Den Weg werde ich ausschneiden, um ihn für das Projekt zu verwenden. Alles kein Problem!

Problem: Der Weg soll nicht aus Beton sein, auch der mäßigen Qualität des Bild wegen. Er soll als Belag Schotter haben und da beginnt das Problem. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich eine vernünftige Schottertextur hinbekomme. Als Farbe wollte ich 672C00 oder so etwas ähnliches benutzen. Es soll feinkörniger Schotter werden, also nicht sowas, das unter den Bahngleisen liegt, sondern das, was man auf einigen Fahrradwegen usw. findet. Wäre euch sehr dankbar für eine Hilfe.

Danke

MfG

Therminator


----------



## McAce (1. Oktober 2005)

Meinst du sowas?

Wenn ja ganz einfach erstmal in Google ein Schotterbild gesucht dann den Mustergenerator angewendet.

Dann das Bild als Muster definiert

Nun einfach Füllen mit Muster dort das Muster auswählen und auf eine
neue Ebene füllen.

Nun den Weg maskieren und als Ebenenmaske auf die Schotterebene anwenden.

Jetzt die Ebenenmaske von der Verbindung mit der Ebene lösen, auf das Kettensymbol
zwischen den beiden Klicken.

Dann die Schotterebene aktivieren Strg + T und dann mit gedrückter Strg Taste
die Schotterebene perspektivisch etwas verzerren.

Es sollte sich jetzt nur die Schotterebene aber nicht die Ebenenmaske verändern.

Gegebenenfalls noch etwas nachschärfen.

Viel Spaß

McAce

PS: Habe den oberen Teil weggelassen war mir jetzt zu aufwendig


----------



## McAce (1. Oktober 2005)

Sorry für den doppelpost, war mir jetzt nicht sicher wie das obere Bild wegbekommen
hätte.

Sorry hatte das mit der Farbe voll überlesen

Im endeffekt bleibt alles gleich bis auf die Tatasache das du jetzt anstelle der Schottertextur
einfach eine neue Ebene mit deiner Farbe füllst jetzt gehst du in die Kanalpalette erstellst einen neuen Kanal füllst diesen mit Schwarz und fügst mit dem Filter "Störungen hinzufügen" Störungen hinzu (monoschrom, wert mußt du selbst sehen)
Jetzt gehst du zurück in die Ebenenpallette und wählst deine Farbige Ebene aus.

Nun den Filter Beleuchtungseffekte Lichtart Diffuses Licht und ganz unten bei
ReliefKanal deinen erstellten Kanal auswählen und mit der höhe spielen.
Auf der linken Seite jetzt die Helligkeit anpassen in dem du den Strich verkürzt.

Jetzt aber gutes gelingen

McAce


----------



## chrisbergr (2. Oktober 2005)

@McAce, benutzt du CS2? Habe irgendwie noch nie etwas von dem 'Mustergenerator' gehört...


----------



## McAce (2. Oktober 2005)

Ich beutze seit kurzem CS2 aber den gab´s soweit ich mich erinnern kann auch schon in CS. Ich meine unter Filter.


----------



## chrisbergr (2. Oktober 2005)

Ach verdammt, natürlich kenn ich das, arbeite scheinbar nur zu selten damit.. Warum erstell ich die Muster eigentlich immernoch nach diesem doofen alten Prinzip..? 

Naja, danke auf jeden fall für das 'wieder-ins-gedächtniss-rufen', hoffe dass ich meine angewöhnte Arbeitsweiße im Bezug darauf ändern kann, erspart einiges an Aufwand


----------



## McAce (2. Oktober 2005)

Ja das kenne ich manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr


----------

